# "with pleasure"



## Edan

איך אני יכול לאמור 
 "with pleasure" או "it was a pleasure"?

לדוגמה
"Would you please do this for me? With pleasure"
and
"It was a pleasure spending time with you today"


תודה מראש
-עידן

PS-- אני אוהב את הפורום הזה
דרך אגב, האם יש דבר דומה ל
"PS"
בעברית?

זה הוא, תודה =)


----------



## elroy

"Would you please do this for me? With pleasure" - תוכל לעשות את זה בשבלי בבקשה?  *בשמחה*

"It was a pleasure spending time with you today" - היה לי *תענוג *להעביר זמן איתך היום





> PS-- אני אוהב את הפורום הזה
> דרך אגב, האם יש דבר דומה ל
> "PS"
> בעברית?


 כן. כותבים *נ''ב*.

אני שמח לשמוע שאתה אוהב את הפורום.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> ...  היה לי *תענוג *להעביר זמן איתך היום..


​

היי,

אפשר לומר גם* "*שמחתי *להעביר זמן איתך היום", או האם זה אומר משהו אחר? (או פשות שגוי..)

*נ"ב: אפשר לומר גם "אפשר *גם* לומר"?​​


----------



## elroy

sigianga said:


> אפשר לומר גם* "*שמחתי *להעביר זמן איתך היום", או האם זה אומר משהו אחר? (או פשו*ט* שגוי..)


 כן, פשוט תרגמתי את המשפת עם מילה עברית שמשתמשים בה כמו במילה האנגלית.


> *נ"ב: אפשר לומר גם "אפשר *גם* לומר"?


 אני חושב שכן.​ 
​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

מש אני מבין מהפאסט המקורי זה הפאסטר מעדיף מילים מאוד יפות בדרך פורמלית

לפי כך אני ממליץ את הפועל "להואיל"

 

אפשר להואיל לעשות את זה?

בבקשה תתקנו אותי אם אני טוע.


----------



## amikama

miamianisraeli said:


> מ*ה ש*אני מבין מהפאסט המקורי מההודעה המקורית זה *ש*הפאסטר כותב ההודעה מעדיף מילים מאוד יפות בדרך פורמלית​
> לפיכך אני ממליץ את *על* הפועל "להואיל"​
> אפשר להואיל לעשות את זה?​
> 
> בבקשה תתקנו אותי אם אני טוע*ה*.​



לדעתי "הואיל" לא מתאים בהקשר זה, משתי סיבות:
א. הוא נשמע הרבה יותר מדי פורמלי מההקשר המקורי.
ב. הוא לא מתקשר אצלי עם רצון או תענוג. לא "מואילים לעשות משהו" מתוך רצון אלא מתוך הסכמה (בדרך-כלל רופפת). לדוגמא: אחרי שאמרתי לו אלף פעמים לנקות את חדרו, הוא סוף-סוף הואיל לשמוע בקולי והתחיל לנקות את חדרו.

אם כבר להשתמש בפועל "הואיל", עדיף לשאול כך:
האם תואיל (בטובך) לעשות זאת?
(כך זה נשמע יותר טבעי ויותר מנומס.)


----------



## Edan

אוקיי, אז נראה לי שאני ארצה להשתמש הבטויים מההודאה הראשון. תודה לכולם.

איזה מוזר שאמרתם ש"בשמיחה" הוא הדרך הנכון להגיד את זה. למה? אוקיי אני אספר לכם, והסיפור הזה גם יסביר את הסיבה שביקשתי תרגום הבטויים האלה. לא אחפת לי אם לא אחפת לכם, זה פשות יהיה תרגל יפה בשבילי  

אני גרתי בארץ ל10 חודשים עד הסוף של הג'ון הזה, כשחזרתי לניו יורק. למרות שאני גרתי אם דוברים אנגליים, אני למדתי קצת עברית (אתם יכולים לראות את זה). לפני חודש, בקרוב אחרי שחזרתי, הלחתי למסיבה בברוקלין. שם אני פגשתי ישראלית חמודה. היא התרגשה כששמעה שאני 'ישראלי' (יש לי רק דרכון, אבל לפאמים אני אומר שאני ישראלי להרשים את הבנות) והיא היזמינה אותי לשבת איתה. חשבתי שזה יהיה הזמן שכל שעורי הבית מאולפן ישלמו את המחיר. רציתי להגיד
"with pleasure"
לענות את ההזמנה שלה, אבל לא הייתי כל כך בטוח איך להגיד את זה. אז בזהירות אמרתי "בשימחה" מפני שזה הרגש נכון, וקוויתי ש
"with happiness"
יהיה משפיק קרוב בשבילה להבין. אחרי שאמרתי את זה, היא צחקה, ולא ידעתי אם היא צחקה מפני שאמרתי את זה לא נכון או מפני שהייתי צודק והיא חשבה שזה היה מצחיק. אכשיו אני יודע את התשובה.

אכשיו, אני מהרהר: איזה מוזר שפשות היה לי המרגישה ש"בשמיחה" היה נכון. אני לא יכול לזכור שלמדתי הבטוי הזה בכלל. אולי אני למדתי את זה מפני שגרתי לכל כך זמן במקום איפה שיש הרבה עברית, ולכן אני שפגתי את זה מהשביבות בלי ידיעה. זה משמיוחד על חיים במדינה זרה.

---------------

 נ''ב: אחרי שכתבי את זה, עלה לי רעיון-- אנחנו צריכים ליצור נושאים שהם פשות שיחות בעברית


----------



## elroy

שלום עידן,
 זה באמת מעניין שאמרת "בשמחה" בלי לדעת שמשתמשים במילה זו כמו ב-"with pleasure" באנגלית. זה קורה לפעמים עם לומדי השפות הזרות.  אני חושב שזה סומן שאתה כבר הגעת לרמה מתקדמת בלימודיך לשפה העברית.  
בקשר לרעיון שלך, אתה לא הראשון להציע את זה, אז בלי ספק יש חברים אחרים שגם ישמחי לפתוח שרשורים רק לדבר בעברית, אבל שרשורים כאלה לא יהיו מקובלים כאן כי יהיו נגד מטרת הפורום, שהיא הדיון בנושאים ספציפיים על השפה העברית. הצ'ט בפורום אסור.
אם יש לך שאלות על זה תוכל לשלוח לי הודעה פרטית. כל טוב לך.​


----------



## Marnavot

ייתכן שטעית ואמרת *בשמיחה *במקום *בשִמחה*?
*בשמיחה- *נשמע כמו *בשמיכה
*which means- "in a blanket".


----------



## Edan

אופס. טעיתי. מתכבנתי לכתוב "בשימחה"


----------



## cfu507

Hi, just wanted to add that "It was a pleasure" could also be: היה לי העונג להיות במחיצתך / להיות בחברתך.... or נהנתי לבלות איתך את היום.

And instead of בשמחה you could also say: בעונג רב (more formaly)

נ.ב.  Nice story


----------



## just a normal guy

elroy said:


> שלום עידן,
> 
> זה באמת מעניין שאמרת "בשמחה" בלי לדעת שמשתמשים במילה זו כמו ב-"with pleasure" באנגלית. זה קורה לפעמים עם לומדי השפות הזרות. אני חושב שזה סומן שאתה כבר הגעת לרמה מתקדמת בלימודיך לשפה העברית.
> 
> בקשר לרעיון שלך, אתה לא הראשון להציע את זה, אז בלי ספק יש חברים אחרים שגם ישמחי לפתוח שרשורים רק לדבר בעברית, אבל שרשורים כאלה לא יהיו מקובלים כאן כי יהיו נגד מטרת הפורום, שהיא הדיון בנושאים ספציפיים על השפה העברית. הצ'ט בפורום אסור.
> 
> אם יש לך שאלות על זה תוכל לשלוח לי הודעה פרטית. כל טוב לך.​


 
התכוונת אולי מסמן? בכל מקרה, *מוכיח יתאים הרבה יותר


----------



## elroy

just a normal guy said:


> התכוונת אולי מסמן? בכל מקרה, *מוכיח יתאים הרבה יותר


 
 התכוונתי למה שכתבתי, אבל עכשיו אני יודע שהייתי אמור לכתוב *מסמן*.​ 

אבל אני לא חושב ש-*מוכיח* מביעה את מה שרציתי להגיד - היא יותר מדי חזקה. באנגלית הייתי אומר "sign" ולא "proof".​​
תודה לך על התיקון.​


----------

